# PDF Reader to copy text from pdf and past into other format



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

Hello
I am looking for some PDF reader to copy text from pdf and past into other format. I tried with Foxit Reader but it doesn't work correctly. Any idea ?
Regards


----------



## midders (Jan 1, 1970)

Adobe provide a service for this:
http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/access_onlinetools.html
and I expect that you can do it with the purchased version of Adobe Acrobat.

Sláinte

midders


----------



## sixgunz (May 14, 2009)

In Foxit Reader, I use the Select Text option from the menu bar under Tools, select the text, right click, and copy it to clipboard and then paste it into a word .doc and save it as one. You can also paste it into Photo Shop and save it as just about anything. I sometimes use Screen Hunter (free download) and capture it and save as a .jpg, .bmp or .gif


----------



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

For using this Adobe service your pdf file must have url and I have my documents on my computer. 
I am looking for some freeware program.
In Foxit Reader the problem is Text Select doesn't work with my pdf file. In my case I am interested on save this text in .txt or .doc format.


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

My guess is that the creator of the pdf file locked it so you can't copy the text (that is an option with pdf files)

I doubt even the Adobe Website could copy it- but by requiring a url-- can posting it to a hosting site like MediaFire give you the url you need to post it there (and try out the service to see if it will pull the text out).

Another program I use to pull the text off of pdf files is Serif PagePlus X3- unless the file is locked it does a very good job keeping the formatting and all objects on the page-- but not free. (If your file is not sensitive, I'd be willing to try a sample page for you-- It could be posted here or we could arrange an exchange via PM).

lechworth


----------



## DJh6064 (Apr 20, 2009)

Try going to this link http://www.zamzar.com/ its a free online file conversion site. It will convert your PDF file to one of about a dozen different choices. Works great for me.


----------



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

Maybe this file is locked, I don't know. Is it possible to check it ?
The only way to use MediaFire is to create account ? 
I have trying zamzar site and it works. It has some errors but it seems to be enough.


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

You don't need to have have an account to use MediaFire- just click on upload.

If the online service was able to convert it, it seems like it is probably not locked, but I don't know for sure. Glad to know it is working for you.

letchworth


----------



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

Just for you information this file is here: http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=83c04265c1eebee707258ee67c679e4ac649266f617c2a40c95965eaa7bc68bc
I don't like Adobe service because you have to answer before for questions like: 'Why aren't you using the Adobe Reader to read this PDF?'.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

If you were open that file and click on the "Padlock" in the index you will see that it is protected.


----------



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't use Adobe Reader so I can't check this information. With http://www.zamzar.com/ I can get text even it is protected.


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

emil.sekula said:


> I don't use Adobe Reader so I can't check this information. With http://www.zamzar.com/ I can get text even it is protected.


I know a lot of people are fed up with the bloat of Adobe Reader- but have you tried the free versions of Foxit Reader or PDF X-change Viewer? Unfortunately in this case they give the same information as Adobe Reader does-- to the effect "the author of the document has locked the contents" and requires a password to copy or edit the file- so, no luck there (but I mention these two programs as very good alternatives to the Adobe product for normal use).

I then tried to open the file in Serif PagePlus and received the same response- locked, can't copy text. The same with Abbyy Fine Reader, v. 7.

I forgot that I had an older version of OmniPage Pro (version 12) on this computer - Far from a perfect conversion- but at least it was able to pull most of the text from the sample file you posted. I tried both the .doc conversion and the .rtf-- and the .rtf was by far the better of the two in my tests. Here is the result: (NOTE: downloading the file, it is read-only; however it can be copied using "select all" & "copy"--- then past in a new document and edit to your heart's content.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ggjdxdmmt2t/CAPITULO1.rtf

I don't know if this is any improvement from the online service at Adobe-- (I bought the obsolete version of OmniPage for less than $20- I think from Serif- I just checked and they have a newer version (v.14) for less than $40). Search for OmniPro on their site
http://www.serif.com/SerifExtra/

The simplest solution is to have the author send you the file without locking the copy feature (or sending you the password)- is that possible?

Anyway, that's what I have found so far
letchworth


----------



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you letchworth for your help. 
I am one of these person I don't like too much Adobe Reader. It has problems with some documents and Adobe publish quite often patches to their software. 
I am using Foxit Reader. Where is in Foxit Reader information that my file is locked ? Maybe some day I will try PDF X-change Viewer too.
I have checked your transformed file and it looks better than by http://www.zamzar.com/. I can use it. Thank you.


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

emil.sekula said:


> I am using Foxit Reader. Where is in Foxit Reader information that my file is locked ?


In Foxit Reader the fact that the copy function is grayed out tells you that the originator has locked that file. You also cannot highlight the text using the select tool.



emil.sekula said:


> I have checked your transformed file and it looks better than by http://www.zamzar.com/. I can use it. Thank you.


I'm glad it was helpful- and the price was certainly reasonable if you choose to go in that direction. (I was actually a bit surprised that OmniPro worked better than Abbyy Reader or Serif PagePlus-- but, then again, that is why I keep them all around).

letchworth


----------

